# How'z my blog?



## thewisecrab (Aug 15, 2009)

I recently launched my blog [If you count 5 months back as recent, then cool]
(select my profile ->view homepage OR copy paste link from siggy, wont key in the blog here as I'm already getting phenominal amount of spam)

Anyway, I was looking for some opinions. Not that n00bish kind of way, like "PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO MAKE MONEY ON MY TECH BLOG". 

Just that, is my content viable? Is the theme lite? Is it possible to earn enough through ads to support the site on it's own based on the content?

I'm totally clueless about adsense too (just know that you cant click on your own ads and that google pays you on a complex paying scheme)

It's not a tech blog, mind you, just a place where I thrash stuff I hate, praise stuff I like, etc...etc....

I'm looking for a general opinion about it (I wont change anything about my blog drastically once I get replies, but at least I'll know what the reader thinks about it )


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

nice and simple.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 16, 2009)

^^
Thanks mate (on a side note, Chit Chat gets more replies than this section  )

Anyway, any word on content and viability? if you can?


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 16, 2009)

It's nice and simple BUT I won't leave it at just that. It's a big block of text so how about adding a few images in there to make things a little more fun. You should make a nice little title image banner as well. How about a photo or maybe a logo for "Eh..What’s This?". 

If I had a blog, I'll probably create links to my Last.fm and Flickr accounts. Add categories to that bar on top. If you're a gamer, maybe a Xfire link or a gamercard could go in some place.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Anyway, any word on content and viability? if you can?


I also agree with cyberjunkie that pictures were quite less.

The theme can still be tweaked. The size of the Title text of the post should be increased IMO. Being a little short and more to the point will also help.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 16, 2009)

If you want that i say truth to u.......then, i think u cant get any money from ur blog.....
u need to add some colors...fun.. may be in form of pics/images...i visited ur blog and just scroll'd down till end and spent only 30-50 seconds.....!!!
But yes...it was gud n simple.....and just make it more creative....!!!

All the best......!!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

cyberjunkie said:


> It's nice and simple BUT I won't leave it at just that. It's a big block of text so how about adding a few images in there to make things a little more fun. You should make a nice little title image banner as well. How about a photo or maybe a logo for "Eh..What’s This?".
> 
> If I had a blog, I'll probably create links to my Last.fm and Flickr accounts. Add categories to that bar on top. If you're a gamer, maybe a Xfire link or a gamercard could go in some place.



Now this is a person who knows things about layouts. Images as he said should be added [mostly center alligned]. Text can be in smaller paras with bold used for important stuff.

I must say that if your text is going to be in grey colour, then all the darker content around it is going to overshadow it. The background is nice and simple and the theme is such that it doesn't draw too much attention to itself, but black font colour would help keeping attention on the content itself.

Even I spent all my time scrolling down just like *pr.itdude*. U might even add bullet points and use numbering where necessary. That also helps catch one's eye.

One example... The twitter image on ur swine flu post is good and catches the eye, but nothing happens when i click on it. This would irritate people. Also, if centre alligned, it would be much better.

One more: Social networking post. All i saw was *ME, RF *&* Social Networking Paradox*.

One last tip : Just below A derivative life and the subtitle, you have tabs. Highlight these by making them darker in colour (and please teach me how to add tabs to my blog) and classify your posts here, i.e. categories. Like : Home>Chelsea>About ME, etc. This also might help. Remember : People don't like to scroll down a lot. If you are interested, you may help me improve my blog too(I'll PM you).

Hope these tips help. I didn't intend to make fun of you or to be rude. Please take it as constructive criticism.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 17, 2009)

@pr.itdude, techolomaniac, cyber junkie, ico 

No problem. I'm open to any/all suggestions.

Thanks guys 

TBH, I'm not much of a designer, just know basic CSS, so all I did was apply the iNove WP theme and remove the "meta" from the script using onboard editor.

About the images, valid point there. Duly noted.


Bold text, more images. That's all I can do ,as my hands are tied with regard to designing. (the best I can do is erase a few div tags and change the theme)

Anything else I should keep in mind? What about Adsense? And is the content good? (all you'll have mentioned till now is about formatting n stuff, hence the question)

Thanks again


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2009)

GOod blog. Even better articles.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Content is good! Nicely written too. The dull font is killing the whole thing(i feel).


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice blog. To stop spam for wordpress blog use akismet plugin. Also use a captcha in comment. Have a look at my blog. It will stop the spams for sure.

*classictutorials.com


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 18, 2009)

nice blog 
i think you have to work more on your theme you can get better...
more pages like about me (2 or 3 more...)
TREE archive 


i like you idea using smileys in posts...
and ORIGINAL & UNIQUE Article Writting...AWESOME 
cheers


----------

